# Frozen air Valves?



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

Does the allroad have valves at each wheel? Or one front and one back?

I am experiencing the front of the car drops down but I know there is no leak because it only does it some of the time. Mostly when it is cold out. So can the valve freeze on the allroad and where are the valves located at?


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

*more info...*

Hopefully this. 
helps...http://allroadfaq.com/content/problems.shtml
http://allroadfaq.com/download...t.pdf
When I had my 96' POS Cadillac Catera which also had a rear air level system. During the cold winter/hot summer seasons here in Co. it caused the hose to soften/harden all the time. Causing it to sag real bad!! Which lead to premature failure. I was strapped for money at the time 'cause of college..but jigged up my own thing using fish tank hose. Good luck 


_Modified by DGOMDK at 7:41 AM 2-25-2009_


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Very similar experience here. But I already changed a front bag and o-ring set in summer.
The issue is only with the rear end, on extreme cold days. If the cars in the heated garage, it's fine no issues. If it sit outside for a long time on a very cold day, it may or may not drop the ass end down. But unlike when I had leak. It doesn't just bleed every time, all the time. When the front was bad, you would come to stop and notice the car raising back up. The pump ran lots. This time the pump only runs long enough to pump it back up to height, then it holds air. 
If it's warm out, no problems at all.
It's definitely weather related.
I suspect moisture in the system, or possibly the O-rings in the back just need changing. I'll examine all the rubber back there soon.


----------



## teespeed (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Frozen air Valves? (Flexia)*

your allroad has a solenoid block right by your tire well in the rear, it controls all of the bags. believe it or not, i think you have an airbag leak, try leaving your car overnight in every position starting with the lowest and see what happens in every position. They leak the most towards the #2 position


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I actually tried that, because we we had a leak it was way worse in setting 1.
But in the warm weather, it never leaks.


----------

